# Grossman CF 07 Aufbau



## Speedskater (18. November 2011)

Nachdem mir letztens eine Grossman CF 07 Rahmen zugelaufen ist, muss ich jetzt doch mal ein Bike draus bauen.

Ursprünglich sah das so aus:





Mein Lackierer hat dann den Hauptrahmen mit orangem Lack behandelt, und mein Eloxierer hat die Aluteile schwarz eingefärbt. Das schaut jetzt so aus:


----------



## Speedskater (20. November 2011)

Ich habe mal in der Reste-Kiste gewühlt und was ausprobiert. 









Ich weiß noch nicht ob es eine Kettenschalter mit V-Brake oder ein Rohloff Bike wird. Was meint ihr denn dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (21. November 2011)

Da bin ich eindeutig für die Rohloff-Variante!

Gruß Joe


----------



## Speedskater (25. November 2011)

Die Rohloff-Variante schaut jetzt so aus. 









Jetzt kommen noch ein paar andere Reifen drauf und mit der Gabel bin ich auch noch nicht richtig glücklich.


----------



## cpprelude (26. November 2011)

Was für Reifen sind in Planung? und was ist denn mit der Gabel?


----------



## Speedskater (26. November 2011)

Hier lag noch ein Satz 2,25er Nobby Nic rum, den habe ich gerade drauf gemacht.

Der 2.2er Race King Supersonic passt leider nicht in den Hinterbau.
Werde wohl den 2.0er Race King Supersonic für hinten und den 2.3er Speed King Supersonic für vorne verwenden.

Die Gabel ist eine Magura Asgard mit 1650 g. Ist nicht schlecht, aber zu schwer. Eine DT Swiss XRC 100 wäre gewichtstechnisch günstig, aber die  weißen Socken passen farblich nicht.


----------



## cpprelude (26. November 2011)

Hast du dich entgültig für Rohloff entschieden?
Reifenwahl = gut, denn die Glatten dünnen Reifen auf dem Bild finde ich nicht gut an dem Bike.

Das wird, das wird . Auf jeden fall noch irgendein Decor auf den Rahmen, sieht so lehr aus.


----------



## Speedskater (26. November 2011)

Ich habe schon mal eine Runde gedreht, mit den Dackelspaltern rennt das Teil super, aber halt nur auf Asphalt. So bissel Gelände sollte schon gehn, also Speed King und Race King.





So eine Rohloff Speedhub ist, bis auf das Gewicht, schon eine feine Sache.
Um das Bike mit einer hochwertigen Kettenschaltung auszustatten müsste ich ca. 500 Euro aufschütten, um dann die Nachteile einer Kettenschaltung zu haben, ich denke das bleibt so.

Bissel Beschriftung kommt auch noch auf den Rahmen.


----------



## cpprelude (27. November 2011)

Sieht schon nicht schlecht aus, mit den anderen Reifen bestimmt noch besser. Eine schwarz/rote DT vorne würde gut aussehen.


----------



## Speedskater (27. November 2011)

Ich habe mal eine paar Detailbilder gemacht.





Die gleiche Technik funktioniert an meinem Mount Vision seit über 6000 km und 70.000 hm.


----------



## cpprelude (27. November 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine paar Detailbilder gemacht.
> 
> Die gleiche Technik funktioniert an meinem Mount Vision seit über 6000 km und 70.000 hm.


 
Welche Technik . Das Cockpit sieht dank Rohloff Nabe aufgeräumt aus .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (27. November 2011)

cpprelude schrieb:


> Welche Technik . Das Cockpit sieht dank Rohloff Nabe aufgeräumt aus .



Hinter dem Kettenblatt sieht man den Kettenspanner, der die Kette um das Kettenblatt wickelt. Ich muss noch mal mit der Primärübersetzung (38/16) bissel testen, damit die Kette bissel weiter von der Kettenstrebe weg kommt. Möglicherweise passt 36/15 besser.

Die Drehmoment-Abstützung am Bremssattel. Die Achsplatte wird noch durch eine Alu-Achsplatte ersetzt. 





Und jetzt geh ich erst mal eine Runde radeln.


----------



## cpprelude (27. November 2011)

Ach das, ist mir vorher schon aufgefallen zumindest der Kettenspanner. Ja die konstruktionen sehen sehr robust aus.
Hast du den Rahmen nur gesandstrahlt oder auch abgeschliffen?


----------



## Speedskater (27. November 2011)

Der Rahmen war roh als ich ihn bekommen habe.

Ich habe jetzt noch mal Bilder mit artgerechter Bereifung gemacht.


----------



## cpprelude (27. November 2011)

Schon besser, aber die Reifen sollen ja nicht bleiben oder?
Jezt noch ein Decor an den Rahmen und man kann sich schon damit sehen lassen.
Gabel wird bis ein anderer kommt wohl noch gehen oder?


----------



## Speedskater (27. November 2011)

Der Ausritt von heute war schon ok und erst mal bleibt das Bike so. 
Mit ca. 10,8 kg ist es aber zu schwer, einstelliges Gewicht sollte mit einer DT Swiss XRC 100 und 2,3er Speed King, 2.0er Race King möglich sein.


----------



## cpprelude (27. November 2011)

10,8 sind doch dennoch o.k für Vollgefedert mit Rohloff Nabe und einer schweren Gabel. Was hat denn der Rahmen allein gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (27. November 2011)

Der Rahmen hat 2093g

10,8 kg ist schon ok, aber da geht noch was... 
und das größe Potenzial liegt bei der Gabel und den Reifen.
Wenn ich bei den anderen Teile Gewicht einsparen will, wird es richtig teuer.


----------



## cpprelude (27. November 2011)

Wenn du so noch unter 10 kg kommst ist es Mmn auch ok. Das Bike sieht schon schick aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. November 2011)

Sehr interessant, Speedskater!

Auch, wenn mir die Rahmenfarbe nicht gefällt: Geile Kiste!

Bin gespannt, wie's weitergeht!


Kann sein, dass ich es überlesen habe, aber welchen Einsatzzweck hat das Rad?


Ach so, ich finde auch, dass das Gewicht rücksichtlich Rahmen und Gabel schon echt gut ist.


Die Kettenstreben sind aus Carbon, richtig?

Die müssen ja flexen, da ja kein Lager am Tretlager ist.


Liegt eine Teileliste vor bzw. hast Du eine in Planung?


----------



## Speedskater (28. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, Speedskater!
> 
> Auch, wenn mir die Rahmenfarbe nicht gefällt: Geile Kiste!
> 
> Bin gespannt, wie's weitergeht!



Danke! Farbe ist immer Geschmacksache und leider kommt das Melallic Orange auf dem Bilder nicht so rüber. 



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass ich es überlesen habe, aber welchen Einsatzzweck hat das Rad?



Hast Du nicht überlesen. Ich dachte das ergibt sich aus dem Forum "Cross-Country Racing", ob ich damit Rennen fahren werde weiß ich noch nicht, aber es wird sicher Bekanntschaft mit diversen Trails in Taunus und Spessart machen. Wobei ich für etwas gröbere Anwendung das Marin Mount Vision verwende. 



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Die Kettenstreben sind aus Carbon, richtig?
> 
> Die müssen ja flexen, da ja kein Lager am Tretlager ist.



Richtig, die Kettenstreben sind aus Carbon und flexen entsprechend, dadurch ist der Federweg auf 60mm beschränkt. Vortrieb ist wie beim Hardtail nur mit mehr Komfort.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Ach so, ich finde auch, dass das Gewicht rücksichtlich Rahmen und Gabel schon echt gut ist.
> 
> Liegt eine Teileliste vor bzw. hast Du eine in Planung?



Ich achte schon bissel drauf, dass ausser der Rohloff Speedhub keine Bleiklumpen am meinen Bikes verbaut werden. Die Gabel war vorhanden und ich habe sie erst mal verwendet.
Bevor ich irgendwelche Teile kaufe oder mit dem Schrauben anfange mache ich eine Teileliste und rechne Gewicht und Kosten mit diversen Varianten durch.

Teile wie Schaltgriff, Schaltzug, Zuggegenhalter, Zugtrenner und Kettenspanner sind eigene Entwicklungen. Ich habe natürlich diverse Titan- und Alu-Schrauben verwendet. Das Gewicht der Schrauben wird dem jeweiligen Teil zugeschlagen. 

Hier das aktuelle Ergebnis:
Rahmen Grossman CF07 2093g
Sattelklemme Saso	12g
Dämpfer mit Bolzen usw. Dt XM180 165 mm 218g
Gabel Magura Asgard 100 1650g
Sattelstütze M-Proove 27,2x350 124g
Steuersatz Mortop 65g
Sattel Speedneedle 97g
Vorbau Syntace F99 120mm 	106g
Lenker Syntace Duraflite 120g
Griffe XLC Foamgrip 20g
Bremse Marta SL 680g
Flaschenhalter Mighty 2 6g
Schaltgriff Smart Components 2in1 45g
Kurbel Atik 480g
Kettenblatt Chinook 38er 50g
Kettenblattschrauben Token 8g
Innenlager Aerozin 	93g
Pedale Exustar E-PM 25 Ti 212g
Kettenspanner Smart Components 130g 
Kette KMC X9 250g

Felge ZTR Olympic	360g
Speichen DT Revo. 262mm 135g
Speichennippel Alu 10g
Nabe Tune Kong 136g
Felgenband notubes YellowTape 5g
Schnellspanner NoName 20g
Reifen Nobby Nic 2,25 Snakeskin 598g
Schläuche Schlauch SV14 130g
Laufrad vorne 1397g

Felge ZTR Olympic	355g
Speichen Sapim Laser 237mm 127g
Speichennippel Alu 10g
Nabe Rohloff  CC DB  1690g
Felgenband notubes YellowTape 5g
Schnellspanner NoName 23g
Reifen Nobby Nic 2,25 Snakeskin 596g
Schläuche Schlauch SV14 130g
Laufrad Hinten 2936g

Schaltzüge Zuggegenhalter Smart Components 70g

Gesamt 10812g

Meistens liegt das tatsächlich Gewicht höher als das errechnete, wenn ich neue Batterien für die Hängewaage habe gibts das tatsächliche Gewicht.


----------



## cpprelude (28. November 2011)

Ordentlich gemachte Teileliste, danke für die Mühe. Ich sag auch danke für bikeaddicted ohne ihn gefragt zu haben.


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. November 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Danke! Farbe ist immer Geschmacksache


Richtig.



			
				Speedskater schrieb:
			
		

> und leider kommt das Melallic Orange auf dem Bilder nicht so rüber.


Ach, das geht schon.

In natura kommen Farben immer anders 

Klar.



			
				Speedskater schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du nicht überlesen. Ich dachte das ergibt sich aus dem Forum "Cross-Country Racing",


Naja, nicht alle racen mit den Racebikes... die einen trainieren, die anderen touren, usw.



			
				Speedskater schrieb:
			
		

> ob ich damit Rennen fahren werde weiß ich noch nicht, aber es wird sicher Bekanntschaft mit diversen Trails in Taunus und Spessart machen. Wobei ich für etwas gröbere Anwendung das Marin Mount Vision verwende.


Danke!



			
				Speedskater schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, die Kettenstreben sind aus Carbon und flexen entsprechend, dadurch ist der Federweg auf 60mm beschränkt. Vortrieb ist wie beim Hardtail nur mit mehr Komfort.


Coole Sache 

60mm... das hört sich nach Race bzw. schön viel Speed an.



			
				Speedskater schrieb:
			
		

> Ich achte schon bissel drauf, dass ausser der Rohloff Speedhub keine Bleiklumpen am meinen Bikes verbaut werden.


 



			
				Speedskater schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gabel war vorhanden und ich habe sie erst mal verwendet.


Legitim! 



			
				Speedskater schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor ich irgendwelche Teile kaufe oder mit dem Schrauben anfange mache ich eine Teileliste und rechne Gewicht und Kosten mit diversen Varianten durch.


Löblich!



			
				Speedskater schrieb:
			
		

> Teile wie Schaltgriff, Schaltzug, Zuggegenhalter, Zugtrenner und Kettenspanner sind eigene Entwicklungen.


 



			
				Speedskater schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe natürlich diverse Titan- und Alu-Schrauben verwendet.


Schön  



			
				Speedskater schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gewicht der Schrauben wird dem jeweiligen Teil zugeschlagen.


Hm?



			
				Speedskater schrieb:
			
		

> Hier das aktuelle Ergebnis:
> Rahmen Grossman CF07 2093g
> Sattelklemme Saso	12g
> Dämpfer mit Bolzen usw. Dt XM180 165 mm 218g
> ...


Danke für die detaillierte Auflistung!



			
				Speedskater schrieb:
			
		

> Meistens liegt das tatsächlich Gewicht höher als das errechnete, wenn ich neue Batterien für die Hängewaage habe gibts das tatsächliche Gewicht.




Gibt es nicht einen Bikeshop mit 'ner genauen Waage in Deiner Nähe?


@cpprelude: Danke


----------



## Speedskater (28. November 2011)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Hm?



Es gibt so Schlaumeier die beim wiegen der Teile wie Bremse oder Flaschenhalter die Schrauben vergessen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. November 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Es gibt so Schlaumeier die beim wiegen der Teile wie Bremse oder Flaschenhalter die Schrauben vergessen.



Ach so!


Sowas gibt's bei mir nicht.

Bei einer Bremse z.B. sind alle Schrauben, Adapter und sogar die Bremsflüssigkeit (!!!) im Gesamtgewicht der Bremse enthalten.

Es sei denn, ich gebe die Gewichte alle extra an.

Keine beschönigten Werte also.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (1. Dezember 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Sehr schickes Bike!
Die Farbe finde ich super und bin schon gespannt, wie sie in natura rüberkommt...

Ich glaub die Rohloff ist ein Muss bei dir, oder?

Obwohl ich großer Fan von Carbon Laufräder bin, die Variante mit den Spinergy hat auch was...

Einfach klasse ist diese Aufgeräumte Optik! Ich beneide dich um deine Teile!!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Dezember 2011)

Mr. Blonde schrieb:


> [...]
> Obwohl ich großer Fan von Carbon Laufräder bin, die Variante mit den Spinergy hat auch was...
> [...]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (1. Dezember 2011)

Mr. Blonde schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Sehr schickes Bike!
> Die Farbe finde ich super und bin schon gespannt, wie sie in natura rüberkommt...



Danke, wie die Farbe rüberkommt hängt bissel von der Beleuchtung ab.



Mr. Blonde schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Rohloff ist ein Muss bei dir, oder?



Merkwürdigerweise wird es immer wieder ein Rohloff-Bike.



Mr. Blonde schrieb:


> Obwohl ich großer Fan von Carbon Laufräder bin, die Variante mit den Spinergy hat auch was...



Beim nächsten Bike werden die Spinnergys verbaut. 



Mr. Blonde schrieb:


> Einfach klasse ist diese Aufgeräumte Optik! Ich beneide dich um deine Teile!!!



Ich gebe mir schon ein wenig Mühe, dass meine Bikes aufgeräunt ausschaun.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (2. Dezember 2011)

Oh man.. was hab ich da zusammengeschrieben...

Wollte sagen, dass ich Fan von Carbonlaufräder bin und mir deshalb die Variante mit den Spinergy´s gefällt....


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2011)

Mir gefäll der Aufbau mit den Spinergy´s viel besser. Die anderen wirken mir zu zierlich. 
Aber sehr schönes Rad. Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Speedskater (1. Februar 2012)

Ich habe jetzt mal eine 90er Vorbau drauf gemacht und gleich getestet.
Passt besser!


----------



## Speedskater (28. Juli 2012)

Ich habe heute mal was ausprobiert 





um fest zu stellen, dass wenn man Rohloff gewohnt ist, Kettenschaltung einfach nur Sondermüll ist.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Juli 2012)

na ja die felgen sehen für mich aber au ned besser aus, die du jetzt drauf hast.


----------



## zuki (29. Juli 2012)

Ja. Die Spinergy passen optisch überhaupt nicht. Wirkt zu klobig, im Vergleich zur Gabel und der zierlichen Hinterbauschwinge.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (31. Juli 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


>



so finde ich es harmonischer .


----------



## Speedskater (9. August 2012)

Ich muss zugeben, so gefällt es mir auch besser.





Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 9,2 kg, die Pedale werden noch getauscht, dann sollte es unter 9 kg sein.
Die weißen Socken der Gaben gefallen mir auch nicht so richtig, da muss wohl der Lackierer noch mal ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

